# Hashi's, not getting better



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello fellow Hash sufferer's
My Doctor said "The Thyroid usually burns itself out, I don't know why yours hasn't"..... Any thoughts? I'm stunned 
ccrew


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Never heard it put that way.

Not sure that it's true.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

There is a moderator here on the boards: Nasdaqphil. Been suffering with it for YEARS. I guess sometimes it takes a long time for some people's thyroids to give up the fight.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been on drugs for Hashimoto's since the early 90's. No idea if my thyroid functions at all or if it's the drugs doing all the work.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> I've been on drugs for Hashimoto's since the early 90's. No idea if my thyroid functions at all or if it's the drugs doing all the work.


I believe the drugs have put my thyroid on a permanent vacation. I am afraid if the little sucker started working again the "attack dogs" would try and beat the hell out of it again. Those antibodies don't like thyroids,,,,,:tongue0013:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ccrew said:


> Hello fellow Hash sufferer's
> My Doctor said "The Thyroid usually burns itself out, I don't know why yours hasn't"..... Any thoughts? I'm stunned
> ccrew


For some people that is true. My neighbor who is similar size and age takes as much Unithroid as I do 125mcg.

I however have to supplement Cytomel as I do not convert properly.

My doctor told me my thyroid would eventually burn itself out. I had it surgically removed as not to destroy any relationship that endured my 7 years prior to diagnosis and the 4.5 years of anti thyroid drug treatment.

Are you taking replacement?


----------

